# It's a boy!



## lvl (Mar 28, 2009)

Our foster dog had one puppy tonight. She's a beagle and he is white with black ears right now. He may get more color eventually. Any name suggestions? I kind of like Levi.


----------



## lvl (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is a video. She's such a good momma and very proud of him. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrvviVITP1w


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, he's so cute and sweet! And she's being such a good mother! 

This is the 7 yr old rescue Beagle you are fostering right? And she only had one puppy? 

So glad that things went ok. I hope they both find really great homes!!!


----------



## lvl (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you! The rescue they are with transports a lot to Rhode Island-- not enough homes and so many dogs in need here. I'm glad she only had one though as it will be easier on her and not add TO much to the overpopulation issue we are facing. 

He's a cutie though and nice and healthy thank goodness. 

No wonder the vet who checked her didn't think she was prego. The next week though, her milk came in!


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

From the little bit I could see, he looks like he is going to be a cutie! *wants*

<<< Needs more pictures!


----------



## lvl (Mar 28, 2009)

It's not easy to get a photo of him, but here are a few tries.


----------



## lvl (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a new video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrRlySpDe7k


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

congradulations 
hes a cutie for sure 
jamie


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, he looks just like Snoopy!! 
He's adorable, good luck raising him!


----------

